# Confusion regarding rental deposits



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

Just to make it clear. The normal deposit is a months rent. So when you move in you pay 1 months rent and 1 months deposit.

Some landlords have been asking for 1 months rent and 2 months deposit. If you are young and especially if you're male you're going to get this a lot but even us old fogies have had this one. Stick to your guns and offer to pay one month deposit.

Some landlords ask for it to stop people doing a bunk.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Arranexpat said:


> Just to make it clear. The normal deposit is a months rent. So when you move in you pay 1 months rent and 1 months deposit.
> 
> Some landlords have been asking for 1 months rent and 2 months deposit. If you are young and especially if you're male you're going to get this a lot but even us old fogies have had this one. Stick to your guns and offer to pay one month deposit.
> 
> Some landlords ask for it to stop people doing a bunk.




My god Susan if you are an old fogie what the heck does that make me?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

My zimmer frame is being deilvered tomorrow


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

Veronica said:


> My zimmer frame is being deilvered tomorrow


LOL!!! You're more chipper than me girlie


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Arranexpat said:


> Just to make it clear. The normal deposit is a months rent. So when you move in you pay 1 months rent and 1 months deposit.
> 
> Some landlords have been asking for 1 months rent and 2 months deposit. If you are young and especially if you're male you're going to get this a lot but even us old fogies have had this one. Stick to your guns and offer to pay one month deposit.
> 
> Some landlords ask for it to stop people doing a bunk.


Actually, Landlords can ask for whatever deposit they want. There is no law about what you can and can't ask for. In this area the norm is 1 months up front plus 2 months deposit. 

Its not just a question of people doing a bunk. Its also a question of what damagea bad tenant can do. Our last tenant broke their year's contract and left us after 3 months without notice. They failed to pay the last month's rent up-front plus a lot of damage. The deposit I held only covered the missed rental, it didnlt cover the unpaid bills or the damage. Had I taken the extra month that many other landlords take in this area then at least the bills would have been covered. By the time we had paid the bills, repaired the damage and replaced the missing items we had made nothing out of having tenants in the apartment for 3 months.

Its all a question of supply and demand. If someone feels they don't want to pay what a prospective landlord is asking, negotiate! If they don't like the terms then go find somewhere else!


----------

